# wheelsets, what are campy owners riding?



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

just joined the campy fold, with a full 10spd chorus bike (merlin agilis).... it came with scirroco g3 wheels, which aren't bad. i was thinking of getting a more conventionally spoked chorus/open pro type wheelset for training.

my other bike, gunnar/105/9spd ultegra i'm using chris king and love it. i'm tempted to use one of those american classic conversion cassettes to use a ck wheelset with the campy. anyone do this?

what are the rest of you guys using on your chorus machines?

john


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I recently built up a frame with a combination of Campy Centaur and Chorus and was considering some of the low end Campy wheels, including the Scirrocco. They have a reputation of being quite strong and I appreciate the quality of the Campy hubs. Since economics dictates that this bike will only have one set of wheels for awhile, I went with conventional, hand-built wheels which can be more easily repaired/trued. Plus you get to choose your spoking options and even the color.

Mavic Open Pros seem to be the choice of many but because of severe dishing needed for Campy 10spd. I went with Velocity Aeroheads, using the OC (off-center spoke holes) for the rear. A hand built set of these (using Velocity hubs and Wheelmith spokes) cost me $225 + shipping and weigh in the 1600g range. Very good bang for the buck.

Joe


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

Where did you get that deal?
Online? post a link!!!

What hub?


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I use Record hubs on open pro rims with 14/15 gauge DT spokes for my every day wheels. Then I use campy Eurus for my race wheels.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*2003 Chorus with Proton wheels*



jksu said:


> just joined the campy fold, with a full 10spd chorus bike (merlin agilis).... it came with scirroco g3 wheels, which aren't bad. i was thinking of getting a more conventionally spoked chorus/open pro type wheelset for training.
> 
> my other bike, gunnar/105/9spd ultegra i'm using chris king and love it. i'm tempted to use one of those american classic conversion cassettes to use a ck wheelset with the campy. anyone do this?
> 
> ...


2003 Chorus with Proton wheels

My next set of wheels with be built by Dave's Speed Dream Wheels with Phil Wood hubs

http://www.speeddream.com/

from http://www.speeddream.com/:
Aerolite:
The ultimate general-purpose road wheel, the Aerolite has been significantly revamped for 2003.

At our request Velocity has designed a 2.5mm deep rim that is a paragon of strength, stiffness, and light weight (465 gms). A more typical aero rim, at 30 mm, gives a perfect 2.5 to 1 aspect ratio (with a 20mm tire) however in the real world they are too heavy, radially stiff and require extended valves. The new rim is over 80 gms lighter, uses standard valves, and retains more of the lateral stiffness of the old one. Velocity rims have produced virtually no failures since receiving our first ones in 1995; the machining and extruding are second to none. VelocityUSA.com.

The latest white industry hubs are now used; 92 gm LTA front and 22 gm Racer X rear, which feature larger beanings, stiffer axles and wiser flange spacing than the previous hubs to provide significantly greater response from the wheels. Whiteind.com.

Sapim's "CX ray" super light bladed spokes are used and have a noticeable vibration absorbing effect, enhancing the comfort and longevity of the wheels. Front wheels are 18-spoke radial pattern. Rear wheels are 24-spoke triplet style - 16-drive side spokes, 2 crosses, and 8 non-drive side 1 cross pattern. The two to one distribution of rear spokes provides for greater drive torque and enhanced the overall strength and stiffness. This is the same spoking arrangement that I got started with in 1987; of course I copied it from "Hi E" wheels in 1979... The more things change the more they stay the same! Sapim.com.

The Aerolite wheel is actually stronger than the conventional racing wheel and is lighter than most others as well. Although an aerodynamic design they are appropriate for racing and training due to their perfect blend of stiffness, comfort, strength, and low rotational weight.

Ft 670 gms R 870 gms (Campy style 890 gms)

$569.00


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

I have full Chorus (except pedals and cranks - Record alloy) and use 32h Chorus hubs with FiR Zenith rims, and Campag Eurus. Campags are sweet


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

*Velocity Aerohead wheels...*



iamandy said:


> Where did you get that deal?
> Online? post a link!!!
> 
> What hub?


There are several places where you can get these wheels for a reasonable price, but I got a good deal from Alger Cyclery in Grand Rapids, MI: http://shop.store.yahoo.com/alger-cyclery/velroadaerwh.html . I was told that they are just down the road from Velocity USA, and after I placed the order with them the wheels came shipped direct from Velocity. The hubs are Velocity, which appear to be nice sealed bearing units made by Formula, a Taiwan company that makes hubs for a lot of private label customers. Other places will build similar wheels with Campy Centaur, etc. hubs for a bit more. 

I was able to specify how I wanted the wheel built (nothing exotic, just radial 28 hole in front, 3x 32 hole rear, with 14/15 DB spokes) and this info was relayed to Velocity by the shop. This same wheelset also goes by the name Velocity Nuvian. Oh, I think Campy hub in the rear was $10 extra. 

Joe


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

jksu said:


> just joined the campy fold, with a full 10spd chorus bike (merlin agilis).... it came with scirroco g3 wheels, which aren't bad. i was thinking of getting a more conventionally spoked chorus/open pro type wheelset for training.
> 
> my other bike, gunnar/105/9spd ultegra i'm using chris king and love it. i'm tempted to use one of those american classic conversion cassettes to use a ck wheelset with the campy. anyone do this?
> 
> ...


i recently upgraded from daytona 9 to chorus 10. had some mavic cosmos (shimano only back then) that were bombproof with mavic 9/10 cassette kit. worked brilliantly. 
got 10 speed, changed spacers and added extra sprocket and couldnt get it to work for love nor money. sold the cosmos and just using my 2002 shamals for training at the moment!! they work a treat but are overkill and will be replaced by new training wheels as soon as i get round to it.

difference between mavic and campag wheels - dunno - both have been faultless for me in their respective uses, but simply the old 9/10s mavic cassette is not up to the latest 10s from campag.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Here's what I use/*

Both my main bikes are 2004 Record everything except FSA Superlight cranks, FSA Platinum Team titanium bottom brackets and Zero Gravity OG-05 brakes. My wheelsets are Campy, Eurus, Rolf Prima Elan Aeros and a set of Real Supersonics using a wheels manufacturing Shimano to Campy cassette.


----------



## nsxdemon (Sep 27, 2004)

jksu said:


> i'm tempted to use one of those american classic conversion cassettes to use a ck wheelset with the campy. anyone do this?


I'm a recent campy convert also (mostly new Record stuff xcept for FSA cranks and BB). I have been using a set of Rolf Sestrieres for racing on my 2002 Ultegra bike, and as I didn't want to spend the money just yet to make the Rolfs Campy useable, I jumped on the Am Classic conv cassette. Works fine up to now, no complaints (about 300 miles on it so far)..

However, I have been planning on getting another set of wheels for the Record bike.
*poshscot*, if you're planning on selling those Shamals, send me a PM! I could definitely use those babies.


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

onrhodes said:


> I use Record hubs on open pro rims with 14/15 gauge DT spokes for my every day wheels. Then I use campy Eurus for my race wheels.


Now that's interesting, I have the Record hub/Open Pro wheels as well, and plan on getting some Euru's in the springtime.
This is my first time with Campy, damn but I'm looking forward to riding season to start.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Chorus hubs with Open Pro rims (32) on 2 bikes.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I just bought a set of these, and am going to build them up on Sun Venus rims with Revo's (or the Wheelsmith equivalent).

<img src='https://i23.ebayimg.com/01/i/02/b3/ad/98_1_b.JPG'>

I disagree with the whole factory built wheel thing. I can defy Kieth Bontrager and build a set of lighter and stronger wheels for cheaper. Plus, it's a lot more fun, and the chances of someone else having the same wheels are slim to none!


----------



## Darkstar (Nov 24, 2004)

Protons.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Always good to build your own.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

'04 Centaur & Chorus components; '03 Zonda wheelset (w. aero spokes, not round like the new Zonda).


----------



## htb (Jan 4, 2005)

CT-2, all chorus ('cept the FSA cranks), running record hubbed open pro CD's (32 hole). open pro's rock.

htb


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Open Pros(32) with Centaur hubs*

12345


----------



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

*My personal experience with Campy Protons*

I bought a set of Campy Protons in 2003 that came with Centaur hubs. They are nice wheels and I have had not problems with them on the road. I also have a set of American Classic Sprint 350's and another set of CXP-33s with Chorus (front) and Record (rear) hubs. All of the wheels perform very nicely and have remained true to this day. I logged 10000+ miles last year split heavily among the Protons and CXP-33s. I also have a set of Ambrosio Excellence 36 spoke wheels with Record hubs. These are a little heavy but I am convinced they are bulletproof. These get used whenever conditions warrant, especially rainy days. Little puddles can often be not so little holes in the road, that is when these come in handy.

My only wheel problems have been these. The Protons and the combination of Tire I run mostly Specialized Mondo Pro comes from the inevitible flats I have gotten. Trying to get my tires on and off the Protons have been epic struggles. Very tight fit. A struggle can be expected at the very least. This hasn't been a problem with the other wheels. 

With the American Classic wheels, my only problem has been the combination of the axle body collapsing. This problem seems to be a result of the provided skewer. It is a machined piece. After discovering the problem, the axle was replaced. The problem of the skewer was dealt with like this, I have quit using the machined skewer and replaced it with the forged Campy skewers. The problem is a problem no more. During the offseason, I weigh in a little heavy, around 190-195 and these still have had no complications.

The CXP (after removing the DT Swiss Hub) and Ambrosio wheels have had no problems. Both are very good wheels for the riding I do.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Also would add that in days past, I've also owned several Campy-based wheelsets, including Shamals, Nucleons, Record and Chorus-hubbed customs with OP & Velocity rims, etc.

If I were building a wheelset today with Campy hubs, I'd probably use Centaur's, Wheelsmith's, and Velocity Aerohead OC's 32H rear, Deep V 24H front (clincher); Escape's for sew-ups. Or maybe Campy Montreal's. DT Swiss RR 1.1 might be another option, but I've heard some not-so-good things about their spokes lately, and the 1.1's are IMHO too new a rim for much rider response yet, so the jury's still out on them. 

Centaur's are a much better buy over Chorus or Record hubs because with Record hubs, aside from a couple of insignificant cosmetic details, and 16 grams, there is absolutely no difference between them and a Daytona-Centaur hub. If you "need" the oil hole and/or the "Record" or "Chorus" logo, then go ahead and pay for them. But the bearings and guts are exactly the same for all 3 versions.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I've been sitting on my American Classic hubs and Sun ME-14A rims for a few days now, and everything looks great. There is NOTHING to the Am Classic hubs - they're almost as simple as my Suzue trackies! The Sun rims look great, and are very light for an eyeleted, welded and pinned, machined rim. They should hold up well, but I'll report here in a few weeks!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't have a modern carbon/Ti bike and I interchangably use either 32 spoke/3X wheels with Record hubs and Campagnolo/Mavic rims or old school 90s Campagnolo Shamals. All tubulars. They work well and are reasonably light, especially when used with old school steel frames.

When I get a modern carbon bike , I think I will want to buy Boras or standard Lightweights. Yeah, big money I know, but its not as though a carbon bike with Record is cheap either.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

iyeoh said:


> I don't have a modern carbon/Ti bike and I interchangably use either 32 spoke/3X wheels with Record hubs and Campagnolo/Mavic rims or old school 90s Campagnolo Shamals. All tubulars. They work well and are reasonably light, especially when used with old school steel frames.
> 
> When I get a modern carbon bike , I think I will want to buy Boras or standard Lightweights. Yeah, big money I know, but its not as though a carbon bike with Record is cheap either.


Forgeddaboudit - if I could afford/justify CF Bora's, I'd move to nicer weather so's I could ride them year-round and sell my car, then buy a bike trailer for trips to the market and hauling my dates around!


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

28h Record hubs laced with DT Revo's (15/17) to IRD Cadence rims would build a wheelset not much heavier than Boras. Better yet, go with DT 240s and you'll come out with lighter, longer lasting wheels and a much, much heavier wallet.

Oh, and forget that "modern carbon/Ti" crap. I'll be racing brand-new, fully custom "old school steel" collegiately this season, and have no qualms about it. No one should whoar (sp, I know) themselves for a label when for half the price of a Calfee _frame_ you can get a better fitting, better riding - and thus, faster - bike _built_ with top-notch parts. And I'll probably be the only one in the peloton without factory-built wheels and "modern carbon/Ti"...


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

SDizzle said:


> 28h Record hubs laced with DT Revo's (15/17) to IRD Cadence rims would build a wheelset not much heavier than Boras. Better yet, go with DT 240s and you'll come out with lighter, longer lasting wheels and a much, much heavier wallet.
> 
> Oh, and forget that "modern carbon/Ti" crap. I'll be racing brand-new, fully custom "old school steel" collegiately this season, and have no qualms about it. No one should whoar (sp, I know) themselves for a label when for half the price of a Calfee _frame_ you can get a better fitting, better riding - and thus, faster - bike _built_ with top-notch parts. And I'll probably be the only one in the peloton without factory-built wheels and "modern carbon/Ti"...



Nothing wrong with steel, I ride one meself. Who the hell needs a Calfee anyway?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*Chorus hubs, Open Pro rims, 36 spokes.....*

other than one broken spoke, no problems in about 7K miles


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

AJS and SDizzle,

Please don't take me so seriously  I've been too cheap to buy a modern bike for the past 10 years. I'm not about to spend 12 grand on some carbon marvel and then take it racing in the middle of a pack. While I can fantasize about making such frivilous expenditures, I am perfectly contented with my steel bikes. At least grant me that Bora fantasy  Anyway, those are not about what works best, those are all about the bling factor. The labels on those wheels are loud as h3ll. My racing days are over anyway. SDizzle, if you are racing in college, then I'm more than double your age!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't ding you a bit for the Bora fantasy, and the crack about Calfee was meant tongue-in-cheek. If there's one "lunatic cycling expenditure" that I'd ever make, Boras are A#1 on the list. I'd be more than happy to part with my greenbacks and I wouldn't offer any justifications to _anyone_ as to why I have them.  My fellow group riders could just drool and whine all they wanted, and call me an enormous poseur if it would make them feel better while they're sucking the brake dust!

Boras have always been the Holy Grail of wheels for me.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Since I weigh about 2 bills I use CXP33s--36 rear, 32 front with 14/15 spokes and brass nips. Campy Record hubs.


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

I think Campy Boras or Lightweights would be the Holy Grail of wheels for almost anyone  (Me included)


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Kiwi Rider said:


> I think Campy Boras or Lightweights would be the Holy Grail of wheels for almost anyone  (Me included)


I wonder if Boras are available with a Shimano hub body?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

SDizzle,

Yes! They are available in a Shimano hub body! I've seen them used with Dura Ace. I don't understand why one would want to do that, but I guess it works.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Kiwi Rider said:


> I think Campy Boras or Lightweights would be the Holy Grail of wheels for almost anyone  (Me included)


Well ya know - there are other insanely expensive/top-o-the-line wheelios that any one of us wouldn't kick out of our garages - but c'mon, GAWD RIDES BORAS!!

...and I believe He wants me to ride them too.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

Another me too vote here for Protons as an excellent everyday wheel, tough as hell & pretty light. I rode home 13 miles on a flat & the wheel was absolutely fine.

As to why I was on the rim for 13 miles??? Cos my Conti tyre was so tight on that rim I couldn't get it off & broke my tyre levers tryin'

BTW God rides Reynolds Stratus tubulars ;-)


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

you're a idiot!



Cat 3 boy said:


> BTW God rides Reynolds Stratus tubulars


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

As far as sexy wheels goes- the Bora's are it. Of course the wholesale cost on the front wheel would get me a full set of Zip 404's at wholesale!

The Lightweights are in the same class of dream wheel.

The Reynolds Stratus DV Clincher are a step down dream wheel wise, but much more likely to be safe to race and use without heart palpitations if you crash.

But them Bora's are the first thing I order if I come into some big money. And some Hyperion Ultra Clinchers!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep - Hype U's with the nice ceramic bearings....ahh smoooth. Climb the Madeleine like a mt. goat on crack.

What are these "Lightweights"? Haven't checked 'em out yet.

(BTW, Hey Cat 3 - j/k! It's sort of a P.O. "inside insult" if ya know what I mean. Means no harm.  )


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey AJS,

You would think they would put ceramic bearings on those damn $3 grand Boras, especially when gawd rides them! But no. They will probably bring out a "Bora Ultra" for $4 grand just to peev off those who bought the "cheap" Boras.

Now the Lightweights. Check out Ce Cinquanta's Colnago C-50 pics and/or Look 585 pics. Then go to pezcyclingnews.com and read the article in "tech n spec." 

The "Standard" Lightweights cost $3,700 and already make the Boras look cheap and heavy. They weigh about 1,100 grams to 1,200 grams (depending on whether the front wheel has 12, 16 or 20 spokes), or about 150 grams to 250 grams lighter than the Boras. The "Obermayer" (named after one of the founders) weighs 1,020 grams per pair and costs $5,500 (for wheels only with no cogs and no skewers). Then, there is the uphill TT version that saves yet another 100 grams but has no internal foam and cannot be ridden dowhill, unless you have no need to brake! By comparison, the Hyperon Ultra weighs about the same as the Bora because its a clincher and even the tubular version without the ceramic bearings weighs 1280 grams. And we are talking about Deep V Lightweights here and comparing their weight to non-aero box rims and the Lightweights are lighter!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

1000gm. wheelios? My fate: as soon as my-yass hit my too-heavy-but-satisfying Brooks Pro, the Lightweight's would collapse. I wouldn't get outta the friggin' yard.

"Flying so high

Trying to remember

How many cigarettes

Did I bring along?"


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

AJS,

I think they (the Germans) would challenge you to damage those wheels. They actually claim that each wheel can take 2500 lbs of force, meaning that its theoretically impossible for a human to bend them with bare hands, and if they are damaged in a crash, then the wheels would be the least of your concerns  They say that you can tow a truck with each of their carbon spokes. So, there you go. But them, no more lame excuses!


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*I have Dave's Speed Dream Aeros (2001)..*



TrailNut said:


> My next set of wheels with be built by Dave's Speed Dream Wheels with Phil Wood hubs
> http://www.speeddream.com/
> from http://www.speeddream.com/:
> 
> ...on my Waterford 2200 and no matter how bad the road conditions are, it's like riding on a plush carpet...beautiful.. I have Ksyrium SLs on another Waterford, and I believe that Dave's wheels are a much better ride.. (I didn't weigh them, but the specs indicated that they were about 40g lighter than the SLs..)


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

******* said:


> TrailNut said:
> 
> 
> > ...on my Waterford 2200 and no matter how bad the road conditions are, it's like riding on a plush carpet...beautiful.. I have Ksyrium SLs on another Waterford, and I believe that Dave's wheels are a much better ride.. (I didn't weigh them, but the specs indicated that they were about 40g lighter than the SLs..)
> ...


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Mmmm ... Boras ....*

Man, those Boras are sexy as hell! 

I remember reading a short blurb from Bingen Fernandez (Cofidis) praising Boras at the bottom of this page:

http://www.yellowjerseytours.com/pag/news.htm

Of course, his team is sponsored by Campagnolo ;-).

AJS, I'm getting a set of DT Swiss 1450's soon (RR 1.1, their bladed spokes, and 240 hubs). Will post a review.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

OJ - 

That would be great to see, so let us know. I think the DT's will be nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## izzydog (Jul 19, 2003)

*Nucleons*

Campy Nucleons. 4 years old. 25,000 miles. Never had to true them.


----------



## CarbonSceptic (Feb 25, 2005)

*Proton & (Gasp) "S" Brand*

I'm using Proton wheels on my zoomy bike. Very comfortable and durable so far (~1000 km of gritty urban riding). I use 32 spoke Shimano XTR / Mavic Open Pros on my randoneur - shifts flawlessly with Campy ergos and deraileurs. No wheel problems in over 20,000 km - just rim wear.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*record 9*

Record Hubs 32 spoke laced to O/P Ceramics 3x rear 2x front (training, wet weather, commuting, have a set of Ksyr SCC's w/ kenda lite tires I use for climbing, Protons for everyday-ish, Super Record 32 Spoke 3X to Mavic GL 330 Tubs, (vintage ride), Campy C-Record (Sheriif Badge) 32 3X on the trackie.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

My usual build is Record hubs, Mavic OP rims, 32 in back, 28 in front, both 3x, and alloy nipples. My next wheelset will use DT rims since I think it's been downhill for Mavic ever since they stopped making the Open 4.

Eurus for when I want a great big Campagnolo advertisement on my bike--which is quite often.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*see I knew*

we had more in common than we think. O/P Record is hard to beat. I search for the Campy compatible Mavic Classic SCCs as well.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

junkie - 

What are you using for CX days? I would think the Ceramics, or have you gone disc/tubular for the muddy hardman fights? Heck, is disc even legal yet?

I'm lost since last fall.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I highly recommend the Ultras.*

They offer a near-tubular ride quality at a near-tubular weight.The carbon rim,carbon hub shell,ceramic bearings held in resin cages,stainless steel spokes and a titanium pawl carrier coming in at 1344g.for a great pair of clinchers that exhibit a high lateral stiffness.
Also they are very sexy to boot!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

SPINDAWG said:


> I highly recommend the Ultras.


I highly recommend that you get me a set with your team discount, after which I'll pay you on the installment plan. 

I think I like that idea. 8^ ]


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Do those wheels come with a podium girl (or boy) of the nationality of your choice? I heard that those Boras do.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> Do those wheels come with a podium girl (or boy) of the nationality of your choice? I heard that those Boras do.


For the price of the Bora's, I'd expect one night free with this one in Florence.  mmm...

OOPS! Wrong forum!!
.
.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*use whatever I get cheap.*

have a set of classic sccs tubs as one race wheel. have a set of GL330 tubs I think and a set of rigida SHC 5000's (semi aero), ceramic on the classics but worn (I think). use crazy Czech brakepads and they do quite well. Discs, on a cx me? first I race mostly in dry SoCal, second that's heresy!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Spindawg,

Those are very sexy wheels! and I'm sure they are fantastic.

However, I still have a question. Let me preface that I'm asking this question with full respect, with absolutely no disrespect. Of all people, I am least qualified to comment on such expensive, exotic stuff, because I don't own anything remotely that expensive (in terms of bike wheels).

Why would you, or anyone, want to ride "near tubular" ride quality at a "near tubular weight" ? Errr.. the low profile Hyperon Ultras weigh more than the high profile tubular Boras, not to mention they also cost more. Yes, the Hyperon Ultras have those wonderful ceramic bearings, while the tubular versions (Hyperons and Boras) do not. Presumably, those bearings make the wheels all the more wonderful. Yet, the Navigator's team, which rides on Hyperons, chooses the tubular version, which I understand weighs about 1275 g. 

Again, sorry if I sound rude, but why would you pay upwards of $10 grand for a bike and put on a set of wheels that cost about $800 more than the tubular version, weigh a bit more, and provide a ride quality that almost replicates that of a tubular wheel? Why not just ride tubulars? You can't convince me its about cost when you ride a bike that expensive  

This is what I get from a whole lot of folks who ride clinchers: they are comparable, or almost the same, as tubulars. They seem to like using tubulars as the benchmark against which their clincher wheels are measured. At the same time, they won't think twice of spending $400 on brake calipers, or $300 for a titanium chain, or $600 for a carbon crank, all to save 100 g to 200 g, but choose to ride on clinchers that easily make up that 100 g weight difference! Why?



SPINDAWG said:


> They offer a near-tubular ride quality at a near-tubular weight.The carbon rim,carbon hub shell,ceramic bearings held in resin cages,stainless steel spokes and a titanium pawl carrier coming in at 1344g.for a great pair of clinchers that exhibit a high lateral stiffness.
> Also they are very sexy to boot!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> Discs, on a cx me? first I race mostly in dry SoCal, second that's heresy!


Yeah, but I keep hearing how some people want the rules changed.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

iyeoh said:


> ...Why not just ride tubulars?


Most of it I think is the hassle of sew-ups.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Iyeoh,thanks for the compliments.*

I'll keep this short and sweet.When this bike was being built up,I had inquired about these wheels and just so happened that there was a set to be had at a good price hanging out at the Ciocc factory.They were still expensive but this bike was a no holds barred bike.
At the time, I wasn't too fond of tubulars and wanted a wheelset to replicate the feel.I have since warmed up to the tubular wheels and if I were to do it all over again,I would definately take the tubs,no doubt.
Are these wheels heavier than tubs?........Yes. Are they more expensive than the tubs?......Yes. Do I regret buying them?......No. Definately think these wheels fit the part.They compliment the C50 rather well and I don't regret for a minute buying them. These wheels have delivered for me and have lived up to everything they have been billed as being. You should listen to the rear hub purr,it is true bliss.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

*A Piece of Heaven!*

spindawg,

All power to you! And I mean it: those are as sexy as can be! 

I bet there is quite a difference in quality between the ceramic bearings and the regular bearings. The fact that the tubular version has not been released in the ceramic bearing form kind of tells me which direction Campagnolo believes the market is heading. 

Don't mind me. I'm just an old nag who's been riding tubulars since the 60s. I'm the opposite of you: claiming weight savings when my bike is 21 lbs.  

When I eventually get my "no holds barred" bike, stuff like these wheels will be on my shopping list! Its just that I have been too cheap to buy expensive bikes (but won't think twice about cars).

And yeah. I have heard those rear hubs purr before. Like angels singing! Those Shimmie bigots can call it noisy all they want - they are just jealous!




SPINDAWG said:


> I'll keep this short and sweet.When this bike was being built up,I had inquired about these wheels and just so happened that there was a set to be had at a good price hanging out at the Ciocc factory.They were still expensive but this bike was a no holds barred bike.
> At the time, I wasn't too fond of tubulars and wanted a wheelset to replicate the feel.I have since warmed up to the tubular wheels and if I were to do it all over again,I would definately take the tubs,no doubt.
> Are these wheels heavier than tubs?........Yes. Are they more expensive than the tubs?......Yes. Do I regret buying them?......No. Definately think these wheels fit the part.They compliment the C50 rather well and I don't regret for a minute buying them. These wheels have delivered for me and have lived up to everything they have been billed as being. You should listen to the rear hub purr,it is true bliss.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*discs are now legal*

but who needs em? love them on my mtb but I'm old school when it comes to cross. I like the feel of well set up cantis.
yes, that is a sweeeet ride. too fancy for my budget, riding style and weight. You should try some Tufo Tub/Clinch on there, it'll save some weight (drop the tube, tire, rim strip combo) and make it more tubular-esque. plus can run @ high pressure


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*Bora Bora*

Well for everyday I will be riding Campy Carbon Eurus G3 and for any event it is BORA all the way. Not to be snobbish - but I got such a good deal on them I simply could not refuse the offer!! First set of Tubies also so it is a real gas.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

*Tubulars*

I have 28 H Campy Record hubs from 2000. I use DT Revolution spokes and I had Campy Barcelona rims. The rims just wore out after 9000 miles so I just got one Barcelona rim for the front and an Ambrosio Crono rim for the rear. It was tough finding 28 H tubular rims so the next time I need to replace the rims I might have to go to 32 H hubs. I love the Record hubs by the way. The freewheel mechanism is stealth-like quiet.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

These are my favorite wheels to use with a Campy Gruppo:


----------



## magio (Jun 22, 2005)

Im riding with Mavic Ksyrium Equipe on training and i race with Ksyrium SL


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*I'm glad you feel that way...*



AJS said:


> I don't ding you a bit for the Bora fantasy, and the crack about Calfee was meant tongue-in-cheek. If there's one "lunatic cycling expenditure" that I'd ever make, Boras are A#1 on the list. I'd be more than happy to part with my greenbacks and I wouldn't offer any justifications to _anyone_ as to why I have them.  My fellow group riders could just drool and whine all they wanted, and call me an enormous poseur if it would make them feel better while they're sucking the brake dust!
> 
> Boras have always been the Holy Grail of wheels for me.


I ride my bomb proof Boras 300 miles a week in SoCal and the weather is beautiful.
Anyone (such as that bbagdan @ss) who has problem with that is just jealous. To them I say tough titty.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

divve said:


> Always good to build your own.


Nice hubby porn.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Cat 3 boy said:


> BTW God rides Reynolds Stratus tubulars ;-)


Clearly you not in touch with God.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*I was a savvy shopper...*



iyeoh said:


> Hey AJS,
> 
> You would think they would put ceramic bearings on those damn $3 grand Boras, especially when gawd rides them! But no. They will probably bring out a "Bora Ultra" for $4 grand just to peev off those who bought the "cheap" Boras.
> 
> ...


I paid $2500 for my Boras.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Not bad. Only $700 more than the price in Europe


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

divve said:


> Not bad. Only $700 more than the price in Europe


I wish I live in Europe. Perhaps Spain. How would that work out after I pay for airfare, oversized baggage, lodgeing, time off, taxes, duties and the exchange rate?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

<PRE>
</PRE>


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

The only thing you'd have to add is shipping. The link below is a shop in Germany. Export price is whatever is listed divided by 1.16. As outside EC customer you're exempted from paying 16% VAT in Germany.

www.bike-palast.com


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

divve said:


> The only thing you'd have to add is shipping. The link below is a shop in Germany. Export price is whatever is listed divided by 1.16. As outside EC customer you're exempted from paying 16% VAT in Germany.
> 
> www.bike-palast.com


Thanks for the tip and the link. Stripping out VAT and factoring in the exchange rate today those wheels would cost me about $750 less than what I paid for the ones I have now and $1250 more than everyone else.

Most online dealers here will not even deal with customers in Canada so we're sort of conditioned to not even consider shopping at an overseas site.

I'd like to know how much DHL would charge to ship a package like that to me.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> My next set of wheels with be built by Dave's Speed Dream Wheels with Phil Wood hubs
> 
> http://www.speeddream.com/
> 
> ...


I have these exact wheels, since 2001, for everyday use. They are really excellent, have never gone out of true. The White hubs are super. The rims are rock solid. Really excellent wheels. I highly recommend Dave Thomas. Mike Garcia can also build the same set, for perhaps a bit less.
The problem is that the CX-Ray spokes have really increased in price recently, but there are other viable options for spokes.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

cadence90 said:


> The problem is that the CX-Ray spokes have really increased in price recently, but there are other viable options for spokes.


They don't come with CX-Rays anymore. Wheelsmith 14ga Oval.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Here're mine*

Just got some silver Eurus (non carbon) that are on my Parlee. My Dream has Speeddreams with Tune hubs. SpeedDream could be used as everyday wheel but they pretty light (1370) for a clincher so I use them as my climbing day wheels. Both are comfortable. The Eurus are stiffer than the SDs but the SDs are in no way noodly.


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

iyeoh said:


> AJS and SDizzle,
> 
> Please don't take me so seriously  I've been too cheap to buy a modern bike for the past 10 years. I'm not about to spend 12 grand on some carbon marvel and then take it racing in the middle of a pack. While I can fantasize about making such frivilous expenditures, I am perfectly contented with my steel bikes. At least grant me that Bora fantasy  Anyway, those are not about what works best, those are all about the bling factor. The labels on those wheels are loud as h3ll. My racing days are over anyway. SDizzle, if you are racing in college, then I'm more than double your age!


 I'm too cheap to buy a digital camera. But I love My NEW Campy ULTRA HYPERONS (on Mondonico) !!! Remove the original G3 Sciroccos --- jeeping them as Mybackup wheels. Using Mavic Open Roads for My Masi & Moulton: the bikes that I preserve at home& rarely ride. (Obviously Campy groupsets, on all 3 bikes).


----------

